# Dug a Trash Pit.



## hemihampton (Sep 6, 2021)

Saturday a Friend of mine invited me to try to dig some Privy's at a 1901 House he got Permission from. SO, When I get there, 2 bad signs, 2 newer additions added to back side of House & in back Corner a Big Shed, right where they typically put the Privy, I probe all around back property line & nothing, I probe up left side & nothing. Didn't wanta probe right side because he said right side had a Ceptic Tank & about a extra 2 foot of dirt added on top of whole right side & it was because it was a foot or 2 higher then neighbors yard on that side. At fence line dropped at least a foot. I probed behind addition & felt lots of crunchy glass. SO, We start digging & this is our first Bottle only like a foot down. Teal Blob, I guessed what it was before it ever got pulled out of the dirt.   What's your guess? LEON.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 6, 2021)

Wow, what a nice first bottle!


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 7, 2021)

nobody wants to guess what it is? didn't think it was that difficult?


----------



## J.R. Collector (Sep 7, 2021)

I am stumped. So far I am loving the pictures of the awesome color blob you have uncovered. I enjoy your post.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 7, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> I am stumped. So far I am loving the pictures of the awesome color blob you have uncovered. I enjoy your post.


I'm stumped too. Lots of teal blobs, however this has unique shape. Is it the teal rare Congress Spring Water varient ?


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 7, 2021)

Looks like a Saratoga to me.  We used to dig those at an old resort dump we dug when I was a kid...some were base embossed and some completely slick.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 7, 2021)

The newbie I was digging with seemed excited & said whatcha think is it a good one & before he even fully dug it out or pulled it out I said NAH, I'm not to impressed, it looks like a common Congress Mineral Water to me. SO, Sure enough he finish's removing the dirt around it & carefully slowly removes it from it's 120 year old Tomb & slowly wipes the Dirt off it, sure enough the Bottom sez Congress Mineral Water just as I suspected & he sez Your right, how'd you know. LEON.


----------



## bottles_inc (Sep 8, 2021)

I knew it was one of those congress blobs the second I saw the pic. Wish I had seen this thread earlier


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 8, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> The newbie I was digging with seemed excited & said whatcha think is it a good one & before he even fully dug it out or pulled it out I said NAH, I'm not to impressed, it looks like a common Congress Mineral Water to me. SO, Sure enough he finish's removing the dirt around it & carefully slowly removes it from it's 120 year old Tomb & slowly wipes the Dirt off it, sure enough the Bottom sez Congress Mineral Water just as I suspected & he sez Your right, how'd you know. LEON.


I saw them when I was researching a saratoga I got.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 8, 2021)

Well, That was the good news, it didn't really get too exciting after that, I hoped it would but didn't happen. we did find a Fruit Jar & I figured it was the usual Mason but instead it was a fine GEM, Pun intended. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 8, 2021)

GEM. I don't seem to dig to many of these GEM Fruit Jars. LEON.


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 8, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Saturday a Friend of mine invited me to try to dig some Privy's at a 1901 House he got Permission from. SO, When I get there, 2 bad signs, 2 newer additions added to back side of House & in back Corner a Big Shed, right where they typically put the Privy, I probe all around back property line & nothing, I probe up left side & nothing. Didn't wanta probe right side because he said right side had a Ceptic Tank & about a extra 2 foot of dirt added on top of whole right side & it was because it was a foot or 2 higher then neighbors yard on that side. At fence line dropped at least a foot. I probed behind addition & felt lots of crunchy glass. SO, We start digging & this is our first Bottle only like a foot down. Teal Blob, I guessed what it was before it ever got pulled out of the dirt.   What's your guess? LEON.
> View attachment 229350View attachment 229351


Na you don’t want that just send it to me and I’ll get rid of it for ya.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 9, 2021)

Also dug one of these, Frank Miller Crown Dressing, I've dug a few of these before so assume pretty Common. Do other People regularly dig these in other Parts of the Country? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 9, 2021)

OK, Been keeping the Best for Last. Everybody likes Cobalt Blue Bottles, SO, We dug a Pretty Cobalt Blue BIXBY Mucilage. I know these are Common in Aqua because I've dug quite a few in Aqua but never Dug a Cobalt Blue one. Actually my Buddy James gets Credit for digging this one while I ran up to McDonalds. Anybody know how tough the Cobalt Blue ones are? Anybody else ever dig one?????? LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 9, 2021)

Wow great colour on that Bixby!  There's someone on here called Bixby Bill who specializes in them.  I don't think he's very active on here these days, but I just checked his profile and he was on the site earlier this year, so he'd probably be the one to reach out to in regards to rarity.  In this thread Bill refers to them as "more common than you'd think" although I don't know how common you would be expected to think that they would be: https://www.antique-bottles.net/threads/bixby-bottles.574857/page-3


----------



## Mjbottle (Sep 9, 2021)

Awsome finds guys! Good job!


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks for the old Link. Interesting info there. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 11, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Also dug one of these, Frank Miller Crown Dressing, I've dug a few of these before so assume pretty Common. Do other People regularly dig these in other Parts of the Country? LEON.
> View attachment 229508View attachment 229509
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## willong (Sep 15, 2021)

Shoot! Even those flasks would thrill me.


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 15, 2021)

Dude, I find it hilarious that you say, "it didn't get too exciting after that". Are you kidding? I was cussing a blue streak and cheering when I found my first BIM bottle last month, lol! I would probably kill to dig bottles like that.


----------

